# Been a while, here are some fresh soaps



## evatgirl73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Haven't shared pics for some time, but since I jut edited these I figured it was a good time to share! 






Uncolored Vanille Du Bois with pearl mica swirl





Spellbound, uncolored and merlot swirl with copper mica





Rock Diva (made with Lush Rock Star dupe)





Uncolored Neroli Honey





Mango Breeze, uncolored with TD swirl





Love Spell with rebatched chunks





Lavender Vanilla 





Hot Date with gold mica swirl





Cannabis Rose. I *love* this FO from SW!





Alkmaar dupe with light wine swirl and pink mica dusting





Chocolate Amber with gold mica. I cut this one too soon... 





Ocean Wave with cocoa line

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, your soapies are so gorgeous!  Some of your uncolored soaps are spectacular.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunning!  Some great inspiration!!!


----------



## ToniD (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow,  so many pretty soaps.    I especially likethe rock diva


----------



## Northland Naturals (Nov 21, 2010)

your soaps are amazing!  i want all of them.


----------



## heyjude (Nov 21, 2010)

Truly love the Cannabis Rose and the Alkmaar! Great work.


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are all beautiful!!  I love all the mica swirls and the lines through them!


----------



## llineb (Nov 21, 2010)

I have soap envy! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## dubnica (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice soap. My favorite is cannabis rose.


----------



## candice19 (Nov 22, 2010)

Rock Diva is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the vanilla du bois and mango breeze. Looove the swirls on those.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 22, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!  And your photography is great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 22, 2010)

So many to seeeeeee!!
Thankyou for showing us.
They're all fabulous.


----------



## kaelily (Nov 22, 2010)

love the red in the Rock Diva (and they're all very pretty!)


----------



## dcornett (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! They really are all gorgeous! I especially love the cannibus rose.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks all!!!


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in LOVE with your Cannabis Rose...absolutely amazing!


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 23, 2010)

Your Rock Diva inspired me to try a line between layers.  It's in the mold now...can wait to see it tomorrow


----------



## honor435 (Nov 23, 2010)

oh my nice!


----------



## Sibi (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW, ALL of your soaps are absolutely gorgeous!!!  The swirlies on the Canabis Rose soap are spectacular....lovin it!


----------



## punkflash54 (Nov 24, 2010)

wow! i love your soaps! they are beautiful!


----------



## lathertech (Dec 1, 2010)

They are all fabulous.  Really love the Rock diva and the Amber


----------



## ewenique (Dec 1, 2010)

Gotta agree with everyone else - gorgeous soaps!  Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 5, 2010)

Some lovely work there.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 5, 2010)

Those soaps look amazing!  I know I've got to take small steps, but work like yours makes me want to run!  8)


----------



## lioness (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow nice job they are gorgeous, I would love to know how to do the line in between. Do you just sprinkle cocoa in between the layers or is it mixed with so of the soap first then make a layer with it? Thanks and again great job!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

loving them all muchly :0)


----------



## cocoon (Dec 15, 2010)

*lovely*

your soaps are great.  All these great ideas are making me excited to get started experimenting.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

